# Cpl Steve Martin Killed in Afghanistan - 18 Dec 2010



## crooks.a (19 Dec 2010)

Link to Article

*Canadian soldier dies in Kandahar*

"A Canadian soldier died Saturday when an improvised explosive device went off while he was on foot patrol in Kandahar, Afghanistan.

Cpl. Steve Martin, 24, was a member of the Royal 22nd Regiment from the Canadian Forces base in Valcartier, Que.

He had recently arrived in Afghanistan to conduct security operations in Panjwaii.

The last Canadian soldier to be killed in Afghanistan was Cpl. Brian Pinksen, 21, who died in August when an improvised explosive device detonated while he was on patrol southwest of Kandahar.

Since 2002, 154 members of the Canadian Forces have been killed serving in the Afghanistan mission.

Four Canadian civilians have also been killed, including one diplomat, one journalist and two aid workers."

- CBC News


Rest in peace


----------



## muskrat89 (19 Dec 2010)

From this article: http://www.canadaeast.com/front/article/1358505



> KANDAHAR, Afghanistan - A Canadian soldier is dead following a bomb blast in the vicinity of a major road construction project being pushed by NATO in a volatile district of Kandahar.
> 
> Cpl. Steve Martin, 24, a member of the 3rd Battalion Royal 22e Regiment, was killed on Saturday in an attack that happened around 12:30 p.m. local time.
> 
> ...



Also here: http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2010/12/18/soldier-canadian.html

RIP Corporal. Thank you for your service


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Dec 2010)

RIP Cpl Martin

You've done your duty, mon ami....now we must do ours.

Our condolences to the family and friends of Cpl Martin.


----------



## ModlrMike (19 Dec 2010)

RIP soldier. You will not be forgotten.


----------



## BernDawg (19 Dec 2010)

RIP Mon Ami, RIP


----------



## eurowing (19 Dec 2010)

So young, so sad.  RIP Cpl.  If I am not working, I will see you off.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Dec 2010)

RIP

Your duty is done


----------



## HavokFour (19 Dec 2010)

R.I.P. Soldier.   :yellow:


----------



## Rafterman1 (19 Dec 2010)

RIP


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Dec 2010)

Condolences - condoléances .....  

CF Statement:


> One Canadian Forces member was killed yesterday, December 18th, 2010, after an improvised explosive device detonated while on operations in the Panjwa’i district of Kandahar Province, at approximately 12:30 p.m. local time.
> 
> Killed in action was Corporal Steve Martin, from 3rd Battalion, Royal 22e Régiment, serving with 1st Battalion, Royal 22e Régiment Battle Group, based at CFB Valcartier, Quebec.
> 
> Our thoughts are with the families and friends of our fallen soldier during this difficult time. We will not forget the sacrifice of this soldier as we continue to bring security and hope to the people of Kandahar Province ....



Commander-in-Chief statement:


> Our nation stands together in sorrow today, following the death of Corporal Steve Martin, who died after an improvised explosive device detonated while on patrol in Afghanistan. He was serving with 1er Battalion, Royal 22e Régiment Battle Group, based at Valcartier, Quebec.
> 
> While I have just begun my duties as governor general of Canada, I now feel the weight of my responsibilities as commander-in-chief. Like his comrades-in-arms, Corporal Martin displayed an admirable sense of duty to Canada, bringing great pride to his unit and to the Forces as a whole.
> 
> The grief brought by this loss is felt throughout the entire military family and by Canadians from coast to coast. On behalf of all of them, I join with my wife, Sharon, in offering our deepest sympathies to Corporal Martin’s loved ones and friends.



PM statement:


> "It was with profound sadness that I learned of the loss of Corporal Steve Martin, who died after an improvised explosive device detonated while he was on patrol.  On behalf of all Canadians, I would like to extend my deepest sympathies to his family and friends during this difficult time.
> 
> "Corporal Martin was a brave Canadian who made the ultimate sacrifice while proudly serving his country.
> 
> ...



Minister of National Defence's statement:


> “I would like to express my deepest and most sincere condolences to the families and friends of Corporal Steve Martin, who died as the result of an improvised explosive device strike while on patrol in Afghanistan.
> 
> The UN-sanctioned, NATO-led mission to Afghanistan remains a challenging one, but the Canadian Forces continues to serve and sacrifice, alongside our international partners, in order to help the Afghan people achieve security and stability following decades of conflict. The Canadian Forces face this difficult task, in an extremely harsh environment, with courage and honour, and serve as a representation of Canadian values to the world.
> 
> Corporal Martin was an extraordinary Canadian who will always be remembered for the ultimate sacrifice he paid for this nation.”


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 Dec 2010)

Sad way to start off this holiday season.

Cpl Martin, thank you for your service. We will now do our duty.


----------



## tomahawk6 (19 Dec 2010)

Whenever the sun rises remember I am with you all 
The wind will be a sign from there that I'm there with you
The moon is a guide from me that shows you I am in all your thoughts 
The rain is my tears falling onto you to let you know how much I loved you
I've left you in body but not in soul 
I will always be next to you
I was taken away from you but I am still there 
 You are all I lived for but I will never forget you
The star in my heart is always bright when you are in my thoughts 
Always remember me and never forget I'm always with you

By Pte Kevin Pollard
2 Royal Welch


----------



## missing1 (19 Dec 2010)

Our condolences to the family and friends of Cpl Martin. RIP  

Nancee & Dave Payne


----------



## mariomike (19 Dec 2010)

Our sincere condolences.


----------



## wannabe SF member (19 Dec 2010)

Repose en paix frère, personne ne le mérite plus.


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Dec 2010)

RIP Cpl Martin!


----------



## NavyShooter (19 Dec 2010)

Rest peacefully.


----------



## gun runner (19 Dec 2010)

Rest in peace Cpl. Martin. My most sincere condolences to your family, your friends and your Regiment.   :yellow:


----------



## NSDreamer (19 Dec 2010)

Rest in peace soldier. You will not be forgotten, nor your sacrifice.


----------



## karl28 (19 Dec 2010)

RIP Cpl Martin


----------



## jollyjacktar (19 Dec 2010)

My deepest condolences to the family, friends and comrades of Cpl Martin.  I hate hearing news like this.


----------



## TN2IC (19 Dec 2010)

RIP Steve.. it's was very hard for me to meet you at the Ramp. My condolences to the family.

Pro Patria,
TN2IC


----------



## MPwannabe (19 Dec 2010)

RIP Cpl Martin. My condolences to both family and friends who knew this brave soldier.


----------



## MaDB0Y_021 (19 Dec 2010)

RIP Cpl Martin

 

 :yellow:


----------



## Jungle (20 Dec 2010)

Repose en Paix Steve...

Blue skies and soft landings.



Je Me Souviens


----------



## Lance Wiebe (20 Dec 2010)

Rest in peace, soldier.

You have done your duty.

My condolences to his friends and family.


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Dec 2010)

Reportedly arriving in Trenton tomorrow (21 Dec 10):


> The repatriation ceremony for the latest Canadian soldier to die in Afghanistan will be held on Tuesday, Dec. 21 .... The (A)irbus carrying Cpl. Martin's body is expected to arrive on Tuesday in Trenton at 2 p.m. with the ceremony wrapping up around 2:45 p.m. The motorcade carrying Cpl. Martin's remains will travel along the Highway of Heroes (Hwy. 401), passing through Durham Region around 3:30 p.m. ....


----------



## Task (20 Dec 2010)

Rest In Peace Steve.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Dec 2010)

News Room
Our Fallen Comrade Returns Home
MA – 10.062 - December 20, 2010

OTTAWA - Our fallen comrade, Corporal Steve Martin of the 3rd Battalion Royal 22e Regiment, based at Canadian Forces Base (CFB) Valcartier, Quebec, will return home to Canada tomorrow. 

Where: 8 Wing, CFB Trenton, Ontario. 

When: Tuesday, December 21, 2010 at 2 p.m. 

What: At the request of the family, media will not be permitted on the tarmac. 

Present to pay their respects will be His Excellency the Right Honourable David Johnston, Governor General and Commander-in-Chief of Canada; The Honourable Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence; Mr. Habibullah Qaderi, the Consul General of Afghanistan (Toronto); and other dignitaries.

Corporal Martin was killed after an improvised explosive device detonated while on operations in the Panjwa’i district of Kandahar Province, at approximately 12:30 p.m. local time on December 18, 2010.   

-30-

Note to Editors/News Directors: 
For more information: Captain Jen Jones, 8 Wing/CFB Trenton Public Affairs Officer Tel: (613)243-6358 or e-mail: jennifer.jones2@forces.gc.ca 

As this is a solemn and formal occasion, all attending are requested to dress appropriately.


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (20 Dec 2010)

Sincere condolences to his loved ones.
May his memory live on.


----------



## a78jumper (21 Dec 2010)

According to the DND website he arrives home tomorrow at 1400 hrs in Trenton. I just flew in to TO from Edmonton this evening for Xmas and fully plan on being on a overpass of the Highway of Heroes tomorrow afternoon. Godspeed Cpl Steve Martin.


----------



## manhole (21 Dec 2010)

RIP, Cpl. Martin.   Condolences to his family and friends........


----------



## 2010newbie (21 Dec 2010)

Rest In Peace Cpl. Martin  

It looks like the repatriation has been delayed because of the weather in Europe. It is tentatively rescheduled for 22 Dec 2010 @ 14:00, but will be confirmed later today by DND.

http://www.680news.com/news/national/article/160075--repatriation-ceremony-delayed-until-wednesday-due-to-europe-weather

If anyone else is in Whitby, I will be heading to the Brock Street overpass once the details are confirmed.


----------



## GAP (21 Dec 2010)

This also on the delay........

Severe winter weather in Europe delays repatriation of Canadian soldier
By: The Canadian Press 21/12/2010 
Article Link

CFB TRENTON, Ont. - The repatriation ceremony for the latest Canadian soldier killed in Afghanistan has been delayed because of severe winter weather in Europe.

The military transport plane carrying Cpl. Steve Martin was expected to arrive at CFB Trenton in eastern Ontario at 2 p.m. EST today.

However, a spokeswoman at CFB Trenton says the plane stopped in Germany but is now delayed there because of the weather.

Travel in Europe, especially in England, has been hampered over several days due to inclement weather as airports struggle to keep runways free of snow and ice.

The repatriation ceremony has been tentatively rescheduled to Wednesday at 2 p.m., but that is expected to be confirmed later today.
More on link


----------



## Navalsnpr (21 Dec 2010)

:yellow: RIP Steve, our hearts and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## tech2002 (21 Dec 2010)

RIP soldier    :yellow:


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Dec 2010)

News Room
24 Delay
Our Fallen Comrade Returns Home
MA – 10.063 - December 21, 2010

OTTAWA – Due to weather related delays, the repatriation of our fallen comrade, Corporal Steve Martin of the 3rd Battalion Royal 22e Regiment, based at Canadian Forces Base (CFB) Valcartier, Quebec, has been delayed by 24 hours and is now tentatively scheduled for tomorrow. 

Where: 8 Wing, CFB Trenton, Ontario. 

When: Wednesday, December 22, 2010 at 2 p.m. 

What: At the request of the family, media will not be permitted on the tarmac. 

Present to pay their respects will be His Excellency the Right Honourable David Johnston, Governor General and Commander-in-Chief of Canada; The Honourable Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence; Mr. Habibullah Qaderi, the Consul General of Afghanistan (Toronto); and other dignitaries.

Corporal Martin was killed after an improvised explosive device detonated while on operations in the Panjwa’i district of Kandahar Province, at approximately 12:30 p.m. local time on December 18, 2010.   

-30-

Note to Editors/News Directors: 
For more information: Captain Jen Jones, 8 Wing/CFB Trenton Public Affairs Officer Tel: (613)243-6358 or e-mail: jennifer.jones@forces.gc.ca.

As this is a solemn and formal occasion, all attending are requested to dress appropriately.


----------



## mariomike (29 Dec 2010)

"The arrival of the motorcade at Corporal Steve Martins Repatriation":
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvgdcrC0vHs

"Corporal Martins Escort walks the line and thanks everyone video #1":
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCyvJyfyqfA

"The end of the repatriation ceremony for Corporal Martin":
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGQGrLDGtNY


----------

